# Wanting to get health testing done



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

Jasmine turns 2 next week and I wanted to get her hips and elbows ofa'd. I was wondering do I just go to my vet and ask them to do the xrays and send them off myself or do the vets normally take care of it or does it differ vet to vet? Also, I was wondering if there is any testing that can be done at her age for DM or hemangiosarcoma? (sp). If there is and I want all these tests done what is the normal pricing? I'm sure there will
Be a slight difference if my vet can do it or do I send if off somewhere or do they send me a kit.
I guess bottom line can any of these be done by my vet or do
I need to go somewhere special? 
And if you had any or all of this done what did it cost you?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I posted here asking for the vet that does it in my area and got a good recommendation. You want someone who is experienced in doing the x-rays so the positioning is right. The vet will send off the x-rays to OFA for you. I was quoted a couple hundred dollars for hips and elbows OFA'ed. I believe DM is just a cheek-swab test they can do at any time. Not sure how much that one costs.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

It's good to get a recommendation. But if you don't get one for a vet near you, call your vet and ask them if they do OFA xrays, how often they do them, the estimate for doing it, whether the dog is sedated or awake, and if they don't do them often, ask if they can recommend someone. They will usually cost $200-$500 to get xrays of both hips and elbows. And while the dog is there, you might consider a spinal film to have the info and baseline films. Some vets will do patellas, too, at the same time--not necessary but if the vet throws them in for free, why not.  Most vets nowadays will mail the xrays to OFA for you. The OFA fee is on the OFA site, but I think it's $45 for hips (and elbows?--don't remember).

If you go to OFFA.org, you can order a swab test for DM on the site--I think it's about $65 through OFA.

I wish, wish, wish there was a test for the potential to get hemangio--but so far, there is not.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

I just got one of my females OFA'd the 8th of this month. It cost me about $200 and the vet sent them off.

I DM test my dogs through DDC Veterinary (DM TEST). It's $58 for a test kit.

(btw I got my girl's test results on Saturday and she was GOOD for Hips, NORMAL for Elbows. *YAY!*)


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

Ok great. I'm definitely going to call around. 
Congrats on your girls hips. I don't want to spend a whole lot because I'm in college full time and our budget is tight but I was thinking of using my tax return money if we can get a good price. If not, can any of this be done in the future? Say when she's around 4? Is there any benefits to do this early? 
I'm not looking to breed, it's just for my peace of mind. I have her on a joint supplent already. It's a stage one for young dogs.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

You can do the DM test at any point--it is really just for some small bit of peace of mind--if you're not breeding, you won't be able to *do* anything with the info. 

If she's 2 years old and having no problems with her elbows, she's unlikely to have any problems. Since you're not breeding, you could skip xraying them and save a hundred or two (depends on your vet).

I would recommend getting hip films sooner than later, though, because if a problem develops later, you will then have the "young dog" films for comparisons.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Christine:

I adopted my now five year old male GSD in December 2010 and he had no problems with his elbows until November of 2011. When he began limping and favoring his left front leg, we x-rayed and found horrible elbows bilaterally.


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

Well about a year and a half ago she was having some pain. She was a clumsy pup and f she fell she would whine and hold up a leg. We got xrays and I posted them on ere but everyone said the vet did poor positioning. Her right hip stuck out further than the left. Now you can barely feel the difference. Also we have had er in 2 agility classes and she had no complaints so I'm thinking it might have been pano. But I'm nervous because she always throws herself down when she lays down and we have all tile. She has an orthopedic bed in each room but sometimes she won't use them. Can thT damage er elbows? Plus her breeder didn't Ofa. But a good vet can just do films and see if she has any issues?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Something to consider if your xraying,,In addition to hips/elbows, I do spine/knees and shoulders. I want the big picture and also for future reference should anything arise. It may cost a little more, but it's good information to have.


----------

